# Fat smashing journal from 20 stone to 14 stone 8 pounds so far!



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

keep up the good work thats a fair bit of weight u shifted so far


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

fantastic achievement mate. I also like the fact that you only weigh yourself every couple of months. Care to elaborate on your diet?


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Good progress, keep up the good work.


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Ian_Montrose said:


> fantastic achievement mate. I also like the fact that you only weigh yourself every couple of months. Care to elaborate on your diet?


I did weigh myself on a weeely basis , that was when i was sheddring at nearly half a stone every 2 weeks. Stopped weighing when i started piling on the muscle as the scales were not making much difference.

My bf% is 22.6

*Example day*

*Brekkie* Oats or yoghurt & fruit

*Snack *Handfull nuts or rivita , apple

*Lunch *Chicken breast or turkey breast , salad

*Pre work out* Whey in water , sometimes with oats

*Post workout* Whey , water , banana , yoghurt

*Dinner* Big steak or chicken or turkey , salad or veg , fruit or yoghurt

*snack* Usually apple

Sometimes may throw in another whey protein smoothie between brekkie and lunch.

My food always depends on the day , if i am lifting or cardio! I have one day off a week on which i fill myself full of complex carbs


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

iopener said:


> Good progress, keep up the good work.


Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

wow, you've lost nearly 8lbs a month? that is amazing....good transformation is pics..keep up the good work....

(you can take undies and take pics) :tongue:


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> wow, you've lost nearly 8lbs a month? that is amazing....good transformation is pics..keep up the good work....
> 
> (you can take undies and take pics) :tongue:


Was losing 1 stone a month at first , average levelled it out though as i put on half a stone in muscle in 2 weeks at one point. Then my weight did not shift for about 3 weeks after that as i continued to build muscle. So all over the place lol i like to just go on the average though.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

good work!


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

colt24 said:


> good work!


 Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I agree, excellent work mate, just goes to show what really can be achieved with dedication.


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> I agree, excellent work mate, just goes to show what really can be achieved with dedication.


Thanks , i am having a break at the minute...had the week off. starting again on monday 

Occasionally like a week off as i spend the week filling up on complex carbs and protein , so muscle gain is very good even when not exercising and my metabloism goes through the roof.


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

Good luck with the journal mate, excellent progress so far :thumbup1:


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

dax said:


> Good luck with the journal mate, excellent progress so far :thumbup1:


Thanks :rockon:


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Mate that is amazing! Bloody well done, you should be well chuffed!


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

BLUTOS said:


> Mate that is amazing! Bloody well done, you should be well chuffed!


Abit :thumb: still not finished though:thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats mate, that's a lot of weight shifted, big respect. You seem to have some sort of postural issue with your right shoulder being higher than the left?

You have every right to be proud of what you've accomplished so far but don't get too cocky, stay open-minded and keep learning learning learning. Practice how to pose as well, you'll look better in your shots now the muscles are starting to show and it burns calories too. :thumb:


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Congrats mate, that's a lot of weight shifted, big respect. You seem to have some sort of postural issue with your right shoulder being higher than the left?


Yes mate i do , was noticed last month actually. Had a gym induction.


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

defdaz said:


> You have every right to be proud of what you've accomplished so far but don't get too cocky, stay open-minded and keep learning learning learning.


Im not cocky about it , i will take advice/abuse off anyone.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Fantastic results, keep going and please have a shave and get some pants!!


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Tiger81 said:


> Fantastic results, keep going and please have a shave and get some pants!!


Thanks :lol: :thumb:


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Ready to start back up again , gym tomorrow......cardio day.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice one mate, reps your way!


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

bowen86 said:


> nice one mate, reps your way!


Thanks :thumbup1:

How does this reps thing work mate? as i have noticed i have a few , but not sure what it is all about.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

see the little black and white mans head under your avi?

thats the rep button. click it under my name you can either approve or disapprove on what somone has said.

rep for me for the help?! lol

checkout my journal similar to yours.


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

bowen86 said:


> see the little black and white mans head under your avi?
> 
> thats the rep button. click it under my name you can either approve or disapprove on what somone has said.
> 
> ...


Haha , just gave you some rep!

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Well done mate keep up the good work, you will have to change your name soon from onefatidiot to maybe onceafatidiot lol, only joking mate...reps for your hard work. :thumb:


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Well done mate keep up the good work, you will have to change your name soon from onefatidiot to maybe onceafatidiot lol, only joking mate...reps for your hard work. :thumb:


haha went through all the username change thing on muscletalk :thumb:

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

bloody hell mate

fair play you'v done really well.

what was your diet and exercise rountine like?


----------



## lookgoodnaked (Nov 11, 2008)

well done mate, amazing!! makes me think i shud try and shed my fat again! Your a great inspiration


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> bloody hell mate
> 
> fair play you'v done really well.
> 
> what was your diet and exercise rountine like?


I have an example day diet on the first page mate

Exercise differed and changed literally all the time

Really was mixed , alot of intense cardio and lots of deadlifting.

Had allsorts of different plans that changed every month or so.

Have a 3x15 plan at the mo and plenty of cardio thrown in.


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

lookgoodnaked said:


> well done mate, amazing!! makes me think i shud try and shed my fat again! Your a great inspiration


Thanks :thumbup1:

Get stuck in mate , it is the best way. Once you start , just do not look back and you will achive your goals you set out to get to.


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Diet

*Example day*

*Brekkie* Oats or yoghurt & fruit

*Snack* Handfull nuts or rivita , apple

*Lunch* Chicken breast or turkey breast , salad

*Pre work out* Whey in water , sometimes with oats

*Post workout* Whey , water , banana , yoghurt

*Dinner* Big steak or chicken or turkey , salad or veg , fruit or yoghurt

*snack* Usually apple


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi mate, do you not have a protein source at brekkie?


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

dax said:


> Hi mate, do you not have a protein source at brekkie?


Yeah , i sometimes throw in abother whey smoothie bewteen brekkie and lunch.

My diet always depends on if i am lifting or doing a cardio day.


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

onefatidiot said:


> Yeah , i sometimes throw in abother whey smoothie bewteen brekkie and lunch.
> 
> *My diet always depends on if i am lifting or doing a cardio day*.


Fair enough mate, i totally agree.


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

dax said:


> Fair enough mate, i totally agree.


I eat less and smaller meals on cardio days and take in alot more protein and cut complex carbs right down

If i am just lifting , i up the complex carbs and protein.


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

onefatidiot said:


> I eat less and smaller meals on cardio days and take in alot more protein and cut complex carbs right down
> 
> If i am just lifting , i up the complex carbs and protein.


Cool mate, yes im doing much the same now. Targeting carbs etc. around what im doing that day.

When i originally bulked i just followed the heard and ate tons of food all day everyday and while i did gain some decent weight half of it was fat and water.

I'll never take that approach again to be honest, weight on the scales means nowt if half of it is flab lol. Theres no need to be shoveling food in if your body doesnt need it.


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

dax said:


> Cool mate, yes im doing much the same now. Targeting carbs etc. around what im doing that day.
> 
> When i originally bulked i just followed the heard and ate tons of food all day everyday and while i did gain some decent weight half of it was fat and water.
> 
> I'll never take that approach again to be honest, weight on the scales means nowt if half of it is flab lol. Theres no need to be shoveling food in if your body doesnt need it.


When i first started and was just doing cardio , for the first 6 weeks or so i didnt touch any form of carb lol


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

Brilliant job - keep focused though, its very easy to get back into bad habitts. I have the T shirt lol


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

jassdhali said:


> Brilliant job - keep focused though, its very easy to get back into bad habitts. I have the T shirt lol


No going back for me :thumb:

I was super fit and toned up before i put the weight on lol


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

onefatidiot said:


> When i first started and was just doing cardio , for the first 6 weeks or so *i didnt touch any form of carb lol*


Hey, it fricken worked mate lol


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

dax said:


> Hey, it fricken worked mate lol


 :rockon:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Hey big guy - congrats on all the fat loss - I know exactly where you're coming from and it's such a great feeling isn't it!


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

M_at said:


> I know exactly where you're coming from and it's such a great feeling isn't it!


Yes mate , great feeling:thumbup1:

Especially when you get to the point when you put the bad feeling aside for letting yourself get in that shape , something i struggled to do for a while.


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Excellent job fella keep up the hard work!

Where abouts in Dorset you from?


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Haimer said:


> Excellent job fella keep up the hard work!
> 
> Where abouts in Dorset you from?


Thanks

near shaftesbury mate , you?


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

Still smashin it mate?


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

onefatidiot said:


> Thanks
> 
> near shaftesbury mate , you?


Live in Blandford mate, there's another Shaftesbury lad on here too! Given your weight loss you must be really focused to keep losing / not go back to the way you were?!


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

dax said:


> Still smashin it mate?


Yeah:laugh:

Going to start doing some training in the garden , got some equipment together.

Still cant work out if i like using a gym or just training at home , more or less all of this has been done at home.


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Haimer said:


> Live in Blandford mate, there's another Shaftesbury lad on here too! Given your weight loss you must be really focused to keep losing / not go back to the way you were?!


Never going back

I was in pretty decent shape before i gained the weight.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Keep it up mate, i have just done 45 mins brisk walking on the fields with the dog, i have lost 6lbs in 2 weeks.


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Keep it up mate, i have just done 45 mins brisk walking on the fields with the dog, i have lost 6lbs in 2 weeks.


Thanks

Nice one on your loss so far

Home much are you looking to lose?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

It's hard to say i dont want to put a figure on it i would rather go by how i look and feel, i will know when i'm happy.


----------



## chris4555 (Jul 28, 2009)

Excellent Journal

Looking to do something along the same lines as your self....Good to see it actually works

Chris


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

absolutely amazing achievment, u should be really pleased with yourself...

it's great u posted it on here. it's the kind of weight loss some people think is not possible & after seeing ur progress it'll give them the inspiration they need...


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Started up again , heres the few days worth i have done

*
Day one*

Deadlifts

5 @ 100kg

5 @ 80kg

25 @ 55kg

15 @ 55kg

15 @ 55kg

10 @ 55kg

15 @ 50kg

10 @ 50kg

20 @ 45kg

15 @ 45kg

10 @45kg

5 @ 45kg

150 deadlifts , pouring in sweat and heart racing <<< Mission accomplished

*Day two*

10 Miles gentle on the bike

2.5 run/walk/jog

*Day three*

Bench press , close grip....down to chest and fully up locked elbows

50 @ 15kg

[email protected] 20kg

[email protected] 20kg

25 @ 25kg

15 @ 25kg

10 @ 30kg

15 @ 30kg

5 @ 35kg (Crap)

5 @ 35kg

3 @ 40kg

3 @ 40kg

3 @ 40kg

2 @ 45kg

2 @ 45kg

1 @ 50kg

55kg , Failed like a muslim trying to eat pork! Half way back up from chest & had to back out

1 @ 50kg

2 @ 45kg

2 @ 45 kg

2 @ 40kg

2 @ 40kg

4 @ 35kg

2 @ 35kg

5 @ 30kg

3 @ 30kg

7 @ 25kg

5 @ 25kg

10 @ 20kg

6 @ 20 kg

36 @ 15kg

281 bench presses , not too impressed with that but it will do......Pouring in sweat and got me extremely pumped.

Nearly dropped the bar @ 45kg on the way back down as my daughter decided to ask me a million questions while i was doing it.

Was boiling hot out there , sun was beaming and bench was in a sun trap....got abit of a tan aswell.

*Day four *

Rest

*
Day five*

Standing military press , only tried this once at a gym when i went through a whole body work out with the instructor. Taken off floor in a deadlift motion , then up to chest. Once finished , back down from chest to waist in deadlift motion.

25 @ 20kg

20 @ 20kg

15 @ 20kg

15 @ 20kg

10 @ 20kg

10 @ 25kg

10 @ 25 kg

9 @ 25kg

10 @ 25kg

5 @ 30kg

5 @ 30kg

5 @ 30kg

5 @ 30kg

5 @ 35kg

5 @ 35kg

5 @ 35kg

5 @ 35kg

5 @ 35kg

3 @ 40kg - Tougher but could of squeezed out more , dont want to push it too much

3 @ 40kg - Couldnt of got the fourth on that one

5 @ 40kg - Note to self - "DONT DOUBT MYSELF"

3 @ 45kg - Failed on the 4th , half way up.

4 @ 45kg - Better , fuc'king pump pump pump

5 @ 45kg - Like it

2 @ 50kg - failed on 3rd half way up

2 @ 50kg - Doubted myself on the 3rd...haha

2 @ 50kg - failed 3 quaters of the way up - may have found my limit - will up weight

3 @ 55kg - Liked that!

2 @ 55kg - That was a push.

1 @ 55kg - Didnt want to push anymore out , up the weight - last up in think.

0 @ 60kg - Got from floor to chest and really didnt feel confident pushing up from there. DEFEATED!

204 military presses , well impressed to be honest as only done once before and was not expecting to get near 50kg. Actually going to pat myself on the back for once! T shirt is stuck to me and i am saturated in sweat <<<<<<< Fantastic , great feeling!

Run

5 mile run , road running.


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

Not an expert but all that cant be good for you ?

Not the amount of sets that is..


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

jassdhali said:


> Not an expert but all that cant be good for you ?
> 
> Not the amount of sets that is..


in what way can it be bad?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Excellent work!

Proves what hard work and determination can achieve.

Keep it up.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice work mate, keep it up


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

Mad session mate, you ever thought about doing the Cross Fit stuff ? - http://www.crossfit.com/


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

*Day seven*

Missing some plates , girlfriend has put them somewhere. so wont be going over 65kg today.

How is it women manage to put things in places you wont find them everytime?

*Hack squat*- Didnt like that squat.

5 @ 65kg

5 @ 65kg

5 @ 65kg

5 @ 65kg

10 @ 65kg

*Standard barbell squat*

*
*

25 @ 20kg

15 @ 25kg

10 @ 30kg

10 @ 35kg

10 @ 40kg

10 @ 45kg

10 @ 50kg

Not going over 50kg as i dont have a spotter or rack , i know i can do more but safety first and all that.

Was all pretty easy

*Deadlift*

50 @ 40kg

10 @ 65kg

10 @ 65kg

10 @ 60kg

10 @ 55kg

10 @ 50kg

10 @ 45kg

10 @ 40kg

10 @ 35kg

10 @ 30kg

10 @ 25kg

15 @ 20kg

15 @ 15kg

All deadlifts pretty easy , sweat is flying out though.

*
Result*

*
180 Deadlifts*

*
90 standard squats*

*
30 Hack squats*

Not entirely happy with that , couldnt focus much but got in what i could. I am absolutly saturated in sweat though and i do feel pumped & good. Could really feel the squats , only done them once before in the gym.


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

dax said:


> Mad session mate, you ever thought about doing the Cross Fit stuff ? - http://www.crossfit.com/


will have a look :cool2:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Amazing- well done Buddy!


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Amazing- well done Buddy!


Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

onefatidiot said:


> Thanks :thumbup1:


Nae bother Pal....will keep an eye on ur thread...great reading... :thumbup1:


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Nae bother Pal....will keep an eye on ur thread...great reading... :thumbup1:


 :thumbup1:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I'm like a god dam forum hermit. Only living in General and the Steroids section. Really need to get out more!!!

Anyway just spotted your thread after clicking new posts. You have shifted some incredible weight!!! congratulations. Whats the final goal?


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Whats the final goal?


Dont know

New goals everytime i reach others set

In terms of body i want as low bf% as possible


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Just entered the great south run , sponsor me please.....a very worthy charity

http://www.justgiving.com/danruns10miles/


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Feeling a little weaker than usual today , do have a little bit of DOMS from the squats.

Had some good carbs & protein earlier , will just see how it goes.

*BB curl*

50 @ 15kg

50 @ 20kg

25 @ 25kg

15 @ 30kg

10 @ 30kg - even it out to 100

10 @ 35kg

10 @ 35kg

10 @ 35kg

5 @ 40kg

5 @ 40kg

10 @ 45kg

10 @ 50kg

*Deadlifts*

*
*

15 @ 45kg

15 @ 45kg - was tempted to stop at 10 , got to keep going

15 @ 45kg - i am actually pouring in sweat and finding it hard to grip the bar

15 @ 45kg

15 @ 45kg - Alot easier and better , not sure whats up today...25 more to round it off

25 @ 45kg - forget it , i am being a pussy....going to do more.

10 @ 45kg

10 @ 45kg

10 @ 45kg

10 @ 45kg

10 @ 45kg - Thats me done , just cant get to grips today - good sessions considering

*Result*

*210 BB curls*

*
150 Deadlifts*

Ok well , sweat coming off me in the extreme

Was hoping to do alot more but didnt feel quite up to it today , head was in the right place but body wasnt. Think i had a good session considering though , bring on tomorrow.


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

awesome progress mate. im trying to shed a load at the moment i find it so difficult. Losing weignt definatly isnt as enjoyable as putting it on lol.


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Incredibl3Bulk said:


> awesome progress mate. im trying to shed a load at the moment i find it so difficult. Losing weignt definatly isnt as enjoyable as putting it on lol.


Just get stuck in mate and dont look back


----------



## ollie_ollie (Jan 29, 2009)

mate the diffrence you have made is amazing, very good work!!!


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

ollie_ollie said:


> mate the diffrence you have made is amazing, very good work!!!


 :thumbup1:


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

*Day ten*

*Standard squat*

25 @ 15kg

25 @ 15kg

20 @ 20kg

15 @ 20kg

20 @ 25kg

20 @ 25kg

15 @ 30kg

10 @ 30kg

*150 Squats*

Really starting to get annoyed with having no rack/cage , have really bad doms in bicep area so finind it difficult

to pick the bar up off the floor and then lift behind head. I think i have it in me to get near 100kg for a squat , going

to order a cage tomorrow as this is really starting to bother me now and hinder my progress. May have to start going

to the gym once a week aswell for a heavy lifting session.

My muscle gains are immense at the moment and my body is seriously changing in shape , loving it. I think i have alot more to come


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Fronties mate. Fronties are the answer you seek.

No cage, no problem. Did them today, brilliant movement.


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

*Day thirteen* Had day 11 & 12 off

*
**Squats*

10 @ 30kg

10 @ 30kg

10 @ 30kg

10 @ 30kg

10 @ 30kg

20 @ 30kg

15 @ 30kg

10 @ 40kg

10 @ 40kg

15 @ 40kg

10 @ 40kg

10 @ 50kg <<< grrrr no rack is annoying

10 @ 50kg

10 @ 50kg

*170 squats*

As said before , i wont go over 50kg without a rack...i am still pretty sure i can get a 100kg squat. Cant wait to find out , as sad as that sounds lol


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

iopener said:


> Fronties mate. Fronties are the answer you seek.
> 
> No cage, no problem. Did them today, brilliant movement.


Good idea , will do them next week


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

*Day fourteen*

*Deadlifts*

10 @ 50kg

10 @ 50kg

10 @ 50kg

10 @ 50kg

15 @ 50kg

15 @ 50kg

15 @ 50kg

10 @ 50kg

15 @ 50kg

10 @ 50kg

10 @ 50kg

30 @ 50kg

*Hammer curls*

10 @ 17.5kg ®

10 @ 17.5kg (l)

10 @ 17.5kg ®

10 @ 17.5kg (l)

10 @ 17.5kg ®

10 @ 17.5kg (l)

10 @ 17.5kg ®

10 @ 17.5kg (l)

10 @ 17.5kg ®

10 @ 17.5kg (l)

10 @ 17.5kg ®

10 @ 17.5kg (l)

*Overall*

*160 Deadlifts* , not difficult but sweating alot to the point of it dripping off me which doesnt happen often.

*60 hammer curls left*

* 60 hammer curls right *


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

*Day sixteen*

*
Deadlifts*

1 @ 85kg <<< Quick test

5 @ 85kg

5 @ 85kg

10 @ 85kg

5 @ 85kg

5 @ 85kg

5 @ 85kg - Having abit of trouble gripping

5 @ 85kg

5 @ 85kg

5 @ 85kg

5 @ 80kg

5 @ 75kg

5 @ 70kg

5 @ 65kg

5 @ 60kg

5 @ 50kg

5 @ 45kg

5 @ 35kg

5 @ 25kg

5 @ 15kg

*Overall*

*101 deadlifts* , Not sweating much but felt like a really good session. Going to stick with the bar at 85kg now

for deads and work my way up again.

Got a rotten ****ty stinking cold , been sneezing all day and nose streaming

Really starting to wonder what my max deadlift will be , think i could well beat my 137.5kg PB from before

*Targets*

*
*

DL 200kg

BP 100kg

SQ 100kg


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

keep it up mate ive seen wat you have become great work mate enjoy it


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

jamie seagia said:


> keep it up mate ive seen wat you have become great work mate enjoy it


thanks :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

.


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## sthelensboy1989 (May 20, 2010)

what a transformation mate.. you would not think its the same person looking at the pics at the start to the ones last update. big pat on the back :thumb: shows what dedication can do


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

sthelensboy1989 said:


> what a transformation mate.. you would not think its the same person looking at the pics at the start to the ones last update. big pat on the back :thumb: shows what dedication can do


Thanks

Currently cutting to a better base and then will be hitting a lean bulk


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

WOW. That is a great transformation!

reps for you!


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Rekless said:


> WOW. That is a great transformation!
> 
> reps for you!


Thanks


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Today










Close up


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

wowow, great work mate, very good.. REP'S!


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

Great transformation m8 keep up the good work 

Reps for you


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

You must be pretty chuffed with yourself. Well done!


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

just checked this tread out,fair play to ya mate,wish you all the success for future goals:thumbup1:

think its about time you changed your profile name now bud


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

joe.b said:


> just checked this tread out,fair play to ya mate,wish you all the success for future goals:thumbup1:
> 
> think its about time you changed your profile name now bud


haha thanks

Maybe I will change it , I don't post much on here anyway


----------



## morticia (Jun 2, 2010)

a huge well done. im new to exercise and diet and this journal has given me motivation to continue :beer:


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks

Hope you do well with your new start


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

The legs , Taken abit 30 mins ago...No pump


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Good job mate.

I was near 20st when i started, the weight falls of at the start then declines, from that point you have to up the effort to achive the same results.

I shifted most of my flab running. Started at a very slow 1km run, before long I was running 10k every other day.

I've been up and down a bit at 15 - 16, was just recently on a bulk and my diet was not 100% clean so I gained a bit, but looked at my carbs and its started dropping again. I estimate hitting 15st by August.

Wish I started a fat loss journal, could of been usefull to many in our situation, but i will be following yours closely.

Keep up the good work mate, ill keep you posted on my progress.

Well deserved reps mate, I know personaly how tough it is and how dedicated you need to be, there are many fattys out there who need to get of there asses but i think they lack motivation, in my situation being fat made me depressed and eating seemed to give some resolve for the depression, sound weird I know, its a phycolgical rut that i pulled myself out of.

Cheers.


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Half way carb up , gone 5 weeks and 3 days without carbs , back on for another 5 weeks

Took pics after carbs

Aiming for NPA show next may

Before anyone asks , My ab shot is my "Money shot" so that will be shown when the abs are out.


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Nutz01 said:


> Good job mate.
> 
> I was near 20st when i started, the weight falls of at the start then declines, from that point you have to up the effort to achive the same results.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate , I understand what you mean.

Do you have before and after pics?


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Pretty happy , no gym for a week...plenty of carbs and loads of alcohol and looking solid.

Plenty of positive comments from mates and then said I looked bigger when I left from when I got there.

pics just taken


----------



## chrislad (May 21, 2010)

looks like you are going through some painful head acupuncture courtesy of the wall clock


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Great Progress


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

onefatidiot said:


> Pretty happy , no gym for a week...plenty of carbs and loads of alcohol and looking solid.
> 
> Plenty of positive comments from mates and then said I looked bigger when I left from when I got there.
> 
> pics just taken


Great progress mate, your face looks a bit pale though


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Karma will get you


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

When can we expect the money shot?


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

shane278 said:


> When can we expect the money shot?


Follow me everywhere don't you paddy :thumb: :ban:


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

onefatidiot said:


> Follow me everywhere don't you paddy :thumb: :ban:


 :rockon:


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

shane278 said:


> :rockon:


 :gun_bandana:


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

shane278 said:


> :rockon:


Noelle

so why has shane deleted me do u no ?

12:05Me

hes deactivated his account

12:06Noelle

oh i taught it was me

12:12Me

nope


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

onefatidiot said:


> Noelle
> 
> so why has shane deleted me do u no ?
> 
> ...


 :bounce:

The FB sluts must be panicking now, its up to you to fill my boots you dirty little beaver :tt2:


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

*4 weeks left until holiday*

*
*

*Supps*

Pea protein isolate

HMB

Caffeine

EPH - May factor soon in my diet.

As stated previously , this second round of no carb has been different and tough , not quite sure why but I need to up it notch to make up for my lack of efforts exercise wise the last week , ive done exercise but not pushed myself as much as I usually do. The only difference I see is that I have not had any whey? Maybe this could be a factor , who knows!

The next 7 days are going to be very high protein with a moderate amount of fat , most of my meals will be shake based with a tuna meal and a chicken meal per day. I will be extremely strict and to aid this I will also be doing two session of cardio per day and lifting , will also add some full body routines. Depending on how things go and how my body reacts , I may add some EPH in. Im expecting some rapid change in the next 7 days and im sling shoting myself out of the carb up I had at the weekend , weight has been fluctuating a lot and the carb up has seen me gain but bloat/water retention doesn't seem to be high , I like this effect as I will shed nicely for the next 14 days as the carb up has given the metabolism a nice kick and will keep me running through. The way things stand , there will no more carbs at all until this time frame is done , that could change though depending on how my metabolism is doing.

My main aim in the next 4 weeks is to lose 14lb's but if I look how I want then I don't care what my weight is to be honest , I want this cut done and dusted so I can move on to phase 3 which is a lean/clean bulk all the way through until january 1st where I will look at everything and see when I need to cut to get in condition for may. I think this bulk will probably run until febuary.

For the next 4 weeks I will change things up every 7 days , altering exercise(Cardio) & diet(Protein/fats).

*Monday*

Solid session

Pre workout

x1 EPH , X1 caffiene , 1 scoop of whey

Post workout

HMB , L-glut , 1 scoop of whey , x1 tin of tuna

Workout

4x8 - Music - Foo fighters

DB flys

DB bench

DB curls

Pull ups

Cardio - Tv series - Strikeback s01e04

42 mins bike fast paced

*Tuesday*

Just a cardio day today , solid sessions and was good

42 mins bike fast paced then 5 mile weighted fast paced walk/jog/sprint , had 10 mins break and tin of tuna after the bike and then went out and did that.

Really upped it up now and will stay like this , I like it.

Day 2 of my protein extreme diet

Meal : Tin of tuna

Meal : Tin of tuna , x1 orange

Meal : 2 scoops of whey , coca powder

Meal : Tin of tuna , 2 slices of ham

Meal : 2 scoops of whey , cocoa powder

Meal : 1 scoops of whey , cocoa powder


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

*Today*

Cardio

44 min very fast paced bike - Watched strikeback last ep

Pre workout

x2 caff x1 EPH

Post workout

Tin of tuna , x2 scoops of pea protein

Feeling good , Really good infact....Things going well

2nd session for today

Pre workout - x1 orange , x1 caffiene

Warm up - 10 mins bike slow pace , 5 miles

Weights - Full body workout

Post work out cardio - Bike very fast paced 20 mins

Post workout - x1 scoop of whey , x1 aberdeen angus burger with cheese

Watched - Burn notice season 4 eps 4 & 5


----------

